

Google CEO 'Very Proud' of Ghonim - petethomas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704409004576146420160584418.html

======
badwetter
And so he should; gives some meaning to the "Do no evil" mantra.

~~~
sethg
He didn’t just “do no evil”; he _did some good_.

------
mdolon
This would have been more impressive had it been said during the revolution
itself, or had the revolution failed (of course no company with shareholders
would do that).

~~~
moultano
Given that the typical propaganda technique of dictators in the middle east is
to claim that all protests are the result of western interference, I'm not
sure it would have been wise.

~~~
mahmud
s/in the middle east//

the FBI investigated unions for "Soviet influence".

